# Fearfull stage



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Maggie is now 14 weeks old. Since when I got her at 8 weeks old til now, she has been very brave and fearless about new things and noises etc. Now, especially around dawn, dusk and at 2am when it's pitch black, she is unsure of every little sound she hears or of something she sees. It's frustrating to take her out at these times as I know she has to go potty but all she wants is to go back in the house. I remember from my shelties that about this time they will go through a fear period just like this. Any body else experience this with their puppies?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Cricket is about the same age...What is Maggie's Birthday?
Cricket is afraid of the lawnmowers and things like that...but all I do is stop, let her sit and hear the noise, no running away from it or turning away from it, we even move closer if she can...but Cricket is rather confident. AND! not to explode with happiness or Jinx myself...but she has started to sleep through the night so no 2 am bathroom breaks for us.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Maggie was born February 27. She had started to sleep through the night but now sometimes so won't go when I take her out for her last pee because all she wants is to get back in the house, so on those nights we have to get up in the middle of the night.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

It does pass. Lady was afraid of everything at night. Calm soothing voice, confidence yourself. and I try not to give into the fear if that makes sense. 
Cricket is Feb 10th so just slightly ahead.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max went through this, and Phoebe. I put them on the lead and coax them out to pee. I think on the lead they feel connected to you and therefore somewhat braver. It worked for me. Like Amanda, let them sit have the time to process things. You can almost see dogs turn sometimes.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Beemer had this happen once he got neutered at 5 months. He's just starting to calm down, but started to do extra work exposing him. Lexi has picked it up a notch and so I think it helps him as she take up the slack a bit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ruby is a bit "skittish" with things out of the place in the garden, like a plant pot moved, the parasol up, a wheelie bin in a different place, yap yap yap!! X


----------



## caz3 (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi , yes I have had exactly the same with Harley things out of place etc , he can be worried but just take things slow remember they are so small and everthing is new to them .Harley is now 16 wks and improving with things he was skittish around good luck xx


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Maggie is getting a bit better with the fear factor. There is a fox in the neighborhood. One morning I saw him run across our backyard and this morning Maggie and I were outside at 5am and we saw him in the yard across the street from us. I wonder if he is contributing to her fear? Will definitely be keeping a close eye on Maggie this summer.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I would call it smart then, not fearfull. A fox could easily take something her size and she is very wise to stay close to you. Here we seem to have a growing number of fox and coyotes both.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

fairlie said:


> I would call it smart then, not fearfull. A fox could easily take something her size and she is very wise to stay close to you. Here we seem to have a growing number of fox and coyotes both.


I suppose so. She probable knows when it is nearby when I don't.


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

Frankie still barks at weird sights and sounds at night. I guess he never got over it.


----------

